# Tivo HD DVR



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Anybody using the Tivo HD DVR just for OTA? How good is it? Is it slow, like I've heard? What generation tuner does it have? Can the component outputs output a 480i signal?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a TiVo HD DVR, and yes, it can be used for OTA. However, a subscription to the TiVo service is required for the unit to function. Connection to either a phoneline or broadband internet is required. The TiVo HD has two NTSC/ATSC/QAM tuners.
I'm not sure what you mean by "slow", so can't answer that question.
Regarding 480i output: You can select any fixed output format if you desire -- therefore, you can output 480i on the component output.
For more answers, go to www.tivo.com or www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## koncling (Jan 19, 2009)

While this unit isnt nearly as advanced with bells and whistles as the S3 purchased earlier this year, its a rock solid unit to record HD off of cable cards or OTA signals satalite will not work with this unit. I was pleasently surprised to find that the OTA reception is as steady and strong as the S3, which is stronger than any TV ATSC tuner Ive seen. If you are in the market for a new HD DVR for cable or OTA recording Tivo HD DVR is a great unit to get


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

koncling said:


> I was pleasently surprised to find that the OTA reception is as steady and strong as the S3, which is stronger than any TV ATSC tuner Ive seen. If you are in the market for a new HD DVR for cable or OTA recording Tivo HD DVR is a great unit to get


Do you know if the HD XL has the same tuner as the HD?


----------

